# Ear Cleanser?



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

What Otic Flush would compare to GlenHaven P 1/o? I'd like to order something online that would be as good or better but cheaper than having to go to Banfield. I don't see this offered on 1800petmeds.

Here is what's in P 1/0:
Contains

Tromethamine (Tris) USP, Edetate Disodium Dihydrate (EDTA) USP, buffered to pH 8 with Tromethamine HCL in deionized water.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

We have never bought ear cleaner for our dogs. I use either a 50/50 mix of white vinegar and rubbing alcohol or if they are really gross (and labs ears get that way in the summer!) I mix up 4 ounces of rubbing alcohol, 2 tablespoons of boric acid, and 1 tablespoon of glycerin. You can dilute either solution with water if it's too strong for your guy. Our old vet before coming to Bragg said that a regular women's starts with a d cleaner...(get where I'm going with this? The edit software blocked it lol!) would work well as well. It even comes with a handy applicator...I haven't tried that but my cousins do on their dog and it works great! Of course said cousin also gets funny looks from the cashier as he is male, but hey the dog has clean ears! And it's cheap!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Where would I get the boric acid and glycerin? Does it work for bacterial infections in the ear?


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

We use blue power ear wash. Cider had one bacterial infection that meds and drops would clear, and she'd be back to brown goop 24 hours after the meds were done. 3 cycles of that and I was cranky. I'd hear about the recipe before.. but didn't try it till I was frustrated. Worked wonders. I now use it once every few months as maintenance.

Recipe is around page three http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue Power Ear Treatment.pdf


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Boric Acid and glycerin are usually at CVS or Walgreens or Walmart, any store with a pharmacy I do believe. And it always worked for our dogs ear infections, we only had once she had to be on antibiotics. If you can keep the ears clean you end up with less infections I've found. And dry. Anytime they go swimming I dry their ears.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

BrittanieJo said:


> Boric Acid and glycerin are usually at CVS or Walgreens or Walmart, any store with a pharmacy I do believe. And it always worked for our dogs ear infections, we only had once she had to be on antibiotics. If you can keep the ears clean you end up with less infections I've found. And dry. Anytime they go swimming I dry their ears.


I've been cleaning her ears once a week with the p 1/0 every week even after her ear infection cleared up but now it is back so maybe the p 1/0 isn't the best cleanser after all. I'll try what you said or order something online. I was so peeved when I looked at prices online and saw I could get the same meds for half-price on amazon or 1800petmeds compared to what Banfield charged.


----------



## GreenDogAce (Feb 25, 2011)

May I recommend the "Ear Flush" made by 3 Green Dogs Vitamins! It is veterinarian formulated with a special blend of aloe vera and soothing ingredients. Veterinarians really love it because it is not medicated.........it also has a very pleasant scent, and does an excellent job. It can be used by dogs (and cats, too) of all breeds and ages.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks so much for the alcohol/glycerin/boric acid recipe. It is working wonders. I had ordered a 2 pack of zymox off amazon because it was half the price of one bottle at my vet clinic and had good reviews but it didn't do anything but leave my pup's ears feeling greasy. Then I started using the 50/50 mix of vinegar/alcohol while I waited for my order of boric acid to come in and 3 days of cleaning with that started to clear the infection up and then once I was able to make up the mixture with boric acid that cleared it up completely in a few days. So I and my pup thank you!


----------

